# Hedgehog!!!!!!



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Theo!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

BUMP for poor lonely theo.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

AWWW he is gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aawwwww he's so cute and so tiny!
I love the 5th pic, he looks like he's had enough of posing for the camera and fallen asleep mid-photo shoot!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Aww how cute is Theo!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

He's my little monster.:w00t:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awwwww lovely theo!!! i love the 'smushed my face' look bless him hes a right litlte beuaty! :w00t:


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

He is truly stunning. And I know the clue is in the name, but I didn't realise just how "pygmy" they are! Can I have him??????


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

LyndaDanny said:


> He is truly stunning. And I know the clue is in the name, but I didn't realise just how "pygmy" they are! Can I have him??????


Sorry he said nooooo.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

cant ever have enough annointing pics!!!!!! love it!

ive discovered a place beside me who will board APH  im dead chuffed ocs my dad is scared of my boy so im happy to hear i will have somehwere who wil take him if ever i have to leave my house for a period of time!


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

cant believe you managed to get pics of him with his tongue out, they are awesome, you must have a very good camera!  lovely pics


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

LyndaDanny said:


> He is truly stunning. And I know the clue is in the name, but I didn't realise just how "pygmy" they are! Can I have him??????


haha you should see one of my "pymgy" boys, hes almost the size of a wildie!!! 

theo is lush bless him loving all the tongue shots


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Theo is scrummy! I love the 5th pic! :thumbup: I have a pic of mine like that, i seriously need to do a photo shoot of my Jamie!! He is my lickle baby and i lub him lots so its only right i share him with everyone


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

what are you waiting for?! hoggle piccies are demanded!


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

aww how cute , hes gorgeous , love the little tongue poking out


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Carla-Jade said:


> what are you waiting for?! hoggle piccies are demanded!


:lol: I get him up to play at the same time each day otherwise he gets the major grumps with me!  I will take some piccies tonight  :thumbup:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> :lol: I get him up to play at the same time each day otherwise he gets the major grumps with me!  I will take some piccies tonight  :thumbup:


hehe great. my lad gets grumpy with me all the time lol. what colour is your spiky bundle of love? mine is chocolate pinto but he snowflaked late on, hes over a year old now bless him. cant beat looking at other hoggy pics!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Carla-Jade said:


> hehe great. my lad gets grumpy with me all the time lol. what colour is your spiky bundle of love? mine is chocolate pinto but he snowflaked late on, hes over a year old now bless him. cant beat looking at other hoggy pics!


I *think* he's an algerian grey (dont hold me to that though, although he has a little mask with cheeks like the algerians have) but he is still young and he is quilling so i was gonna get him ID'd once he has finished quilling. My hubby got him from a breeder as a pressie for me and he forgot what the bloke said by the time he got home 

I love looking at other peoples hogs, they are such lovely little bundles of spikes


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> I *think* he's an algerian grey (dont hold me to that though, although he has a little mask with cheeks like the algerians have) but he is still young and he is quilling so i was gonna get him ID'd once he has finished quilling. My hubby got him from a breeder as a pressie for me and he forgot what the bloke said by the time he got home
> 
> I love looking at other peoples hogs, they are such lovely little bundles of spikes


oooh is he still a hogelt?? *drooooools* my boy had a darker mask but as he got older & quilled he lost some of the darkness. how gorgeous he must be- im looking forward to seeing him!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Carla-Jade said:


> oooh is he still a hogelt?? *drooooools* my boy had a darker mask but as he got older & quilled he lost some of the darkness. how gorgeous he must be- im looking forward to seeing him!


I have posted my pics of Jamie as promised  He is still a hoglet yes  He is 9 weeks old


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> I have posted my pics of Jamie as promised  He is still a hoglet yes  He is 9 weeks old


oooooh!!! where is the link? or wahts it called & where- lol im so lazy!!


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Jul 5, 2011)

He's VERY sweet! Just out of interest, what's the diet for these hedgehogs? I know wild hedgies eat slugs, snails, worms and the like, is it the same for these guys?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

CrazyRatLady said:


> He's VERY sweet! Just out of interest, what's the diet for these hedgehogs? I know wild hedgies eat slugs, snails, worms and the like, is it the same for these guys?


we feed them a mix of about 5 different cat foods- avoiding fish based products. can feed them crickets and meal worms as a treat- along with chicken, fruit & veg as little sides too


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

CrazyRatLady said:


> He's VERY sweet! Just out of interest, what's the diet for these hedgehogs? I know wild hedgies eat slugs, snails, worms and the like, is it the same for these guys?


actually, wild hogs will only eat slugs and snails when there is no other food around, eating just one slug or snail can actually kill a hedgie 

my hoggies get grasshoppers and scrambled egg (no milk) and a bit of lean cooked mince as well as what carla said


----------

